# My grandmother passed away today



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm sitting home alone going nuts and needed to post it. 

It wasn't unexpected, but still, it's always hard no matter what thecircumstances. She had emphysema and was in a very bad way not beingable to breathe. Fortunately, she went peacefully in her sleep. 

I am just very, very glad that I went down to Vermont to visit her onelast time before it happened. She was in the nursing home, but lucidand her old frenchfeisty self. She was beyond happy over mypregnancy and couldn't wait to see the baby. That's probably thehardest thing I'm dealing with right now. My father was telling me thatwas all she talked about. 

We're leaving tomorrow morning for Vermont and will be back on Tuesday.I'm torn between being happy to see my family again and very sad overwhy I'm going down there in the first place.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Stephanie. 

Praying for peace and comfort for you,

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## JimD (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss 

Prayers and good thoughts to you and yours.

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh Stephanie, :sad:

I'm so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I know you shared a veryspecial and strong bond with your grandmother and losing her isdevastating to you. Unfortunately, I'm all too aware of the griefmyself after losing my best friend.

It will bring you comfort in time to know she went in her sleep. I wasa mess when I was dealing with Buck's loss prior to going to his andHelen's home for the services. I found great comfort by being aroundothers who shared in my deep sorrow. I know your family and friends inVermont will help you to feel less alone than you do now. 

I wish I could be there to help so much. I'm so sorry. You'll be in mythoughts, heart, and prayers, My Friend. We'll be here thinking of youand waiting to hear how you are when you return.

:rose:

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh I am so verry sorry. Try not to feelbad for being excited about seeing your family. Your grandmother wouldwant you to be happy. I will be keeping you and your family in mythoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you everyone. We all know that death is a natural part of life....just not a very fun part. 

It will be good to see home again though. 

You want to know a weird thing? Last night I had a dream that someonein my family died. In my dream, Dave and I were at a viewing, but Icouldn't see whomever's face it was in the casket. It disturbed me,woke me up actually. Funny thing is, I had a very similar experiencewhen my grandfather passed away five years ago.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your grandmother. My sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2005)

I am sorry Stephanie. Youmust have good memories of your Grandmother. Good that youdid see her before she pasted on. You can pass on the storiesto your baby.

Have a safe trip.

Rainbows! ink iris:


----------



## Zee (Aug 12, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss Stephanie.

My condolences to you and your family

:rose:


----------



## Shuu (Aug 12, 2005)

I understand how you feel. Thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## kpc (Aug 12, 2005)

I really understand how you feel. Iwill say a extra prayer for your family today.I was really close to mygrandmother, and she passed away 6 years ago with breast cancer. 
I wish I could reach out and give you a hug. 
Kim


----------



## pamnock (Aug 12, 2005)

My sympathies :rose:



Pam


----------



## irishmist (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss Stephanie. My thoughts and prayers are with you today.

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Stephanie, and I do understand how you feel. I'll be thinking of you.

:rainbow:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Dogarnit! :growl:

I tried calling you just a few minutes ago, Stephanie, but your number has changed. 

I _hate_ when that happens.

Know that I'm thinking about you and praying for you. 

(Oh! And when you're back in the States, make sure you pick up some NutriCal to bring back home.)

ray:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Stephanie wrote:


> You want to know a weird thing? Last night I had a dream that someonein my family died. In my dream, Dave and I were at a viewing, but Icouldn't see whomever's face it was in the casket. It disturbed me,woke me up actually. Funny thing is, I had a very similar experiencewhen my grandfather passed away five years ago.





:star:

What a Gift! It shows your connection was deep and you are very 'in-tune' to what is going on around you.

That's a Sign, Stephanie. 

Be open to them. You'll see your grandmother will sprinkle them aroundyou when you least expect it. Don't second-guess it; just go with it.

:magicwand:

-Carolyn


----------



## Kricket (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Stephanie,

I am dearly sorry about your loss. Your grandmother soundslike a neat lady. I think she would want you to be happy tosee the familia. She'd be excited too! Sorry it hadto be under these circumstances. Bless your heart.And try to enjoy your time with your family. Share greatstories and have some giggles about your sweet grandma. Shewould proably apprecaite that.

Hugs and love to you and yours Kristina


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

I just PMed you the new number, we got rid of our cell phones for a land line. 

And I was thinking of that tonight! As I was packing up stuff for therabbits I noticed we were getting low on food. We started buyingsmaller bags of it so it stays fresher longer. Anyway, we may beleaving before the pet store opens, so will most likey have to get morefood for them this weekend. I was thinking "Awesome! Now I can get someNutriCal!" 

I hope Abby does ok this time, remember the near scare we had with herafter our last trip? I'm bringing some oatmeal for them, at the veryleast it'll help push things through their systems and be a nice treatto boot.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your grandma..  Have a safe trip.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh, Stephanie, I'm so sorry for yourloss. The times I've lost people in my family, I've kind ofwondered if it's harder to know it's coming and watch them decline orto have it happen suddenly...It's something I just can'tdecide. Maybe you can find some comfort in knowing that yourbaby will have the best guardian angel watching over her.Your grandma will see that baby, and she will be right there with youwhen the baby is born.

My sympathies go out to you and your family. You will be in my prayers. urplepansy:

Jen


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Stephanie...it can be so hardto deal with the loss of a loved one from our lives. When I lost mymaternal grandmother she was 97 years old, she had lived a long, fulllife, and she had finally given up the will to live...she longed to go*home*. And she did so, just as your grandmother did...peacefully inher sleep. Yet her passing was so difficult for me. I think it'sbecause we come to the realization that we love them so very much andwant to have them with us forever. Yet, as I tell everyone I speak towho is dealing with the loss of someone they love, that person has nottruly left. In many cases they become even closer, at least on anotherlevel. They will appear in small ways...through thoughts, feelings,dreams...even small signs they may give to their loved ones. I feelvery close to my grandmother now...she passed away a year before I hadmy son, yet I know she sees him, I know she was there when he was born,and she has watched him grow up. 

Another thing I believe, after having spoken to many who have lostloved ones, is that the person who passes on will actually reach outand communicate even before they have crossed over. I know of peoplewho described things similar to what you experienced...they had eithera dream or a vision of someone dying just before that relative passed,or even at the moment of their passing. At a soul level we are allconnected, and I believe when this happens, it is that person's way ofreaching out and touching the ones they love, the ones they are leavingbehind, to reassure them that everything is alright. I do believe thatmay be what your grandmother was doing for you. Her soul may haveconnected with yours in order to prepare you....such a loving gesture.

Please take care on your trip back to Vermont...and know that yourgrandmother _is_ watching out for you. And when the time comes foryour own precious child to enter the world, your grandmother will bethere with you, gently embracing her great-grandchild...and hergranddaughter as well...

My thoughts are with you and your family...

Di


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. There will be a special star shining when your baby is born.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 13, 2005)

My deepest sympathies, Stephanie.....for theremainder of your pregnancy and for the rest of your child's life I amsure they are now going to have a very special angel to look over them.If you need anything feel free to PM me!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 13, 2005)

Stephanie, I am so sorry for your loss. :rose:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh Stephanie! So sorry to readthis. Just know that Sherman and I are sending prayers andpositive thoughts your way. 

Be strong. You can get through this. * hug *

--BunnyMommy


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 13, 2005)

hi stephanie 

sorry to hear your sad news 

hopefully the angels are looking after her 

love and prayers 

god bless 

varna tony adrian and lucy xxxx


----------



## ariel (Aug 13, 2005)

Stephanie I will keep you in my thoughts and you travel safely.
Sending you strength at a real hard time.

:rose:


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 13, 2005)

Stephanie,

I'm so sorry for your loss. When I lost my grandmother, it was thetoughest thing i ever had to deal with. She and I were as close asmother and daughter. Even though we 'know' it's comming, it stilldoesn't prepare us for the reality of it all.

I am very sorry for your loss, and please travel safely.

:rose:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm so very sorry Stephanie. I will be thinking of you and praying for you and your familyink iris:


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2005)

A lot of people grow up not knowing theirgrandparents ... that you had your Gran as part of your lifeis wonderful ... I know you'll celebrate it, and I know you'llappreciate it ... It's hard to saygoodbye but somehow, sometimes, you gain more to YOUR life, in yourappreciaton for it. (I hope you can understand whatI mean)



God bless.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2005)

Still thinking of you and praying for you, Stephanie.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you, Carolyn. 

My other grandmother passed away too, if you can believe that. Both of my grandmothers in a two week time period. 

We went down to VT again and got back Wednesday. I'm just glad it's allover with to be honest, so we can all get back to our normal livesinstead of that hanging over us all. 

The rabbits did fine on the trip, I think they really like it at my mom's!


----------



## brensbunny (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your grandma

bren


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 2, 2005)

Stephanie, I have not beenon the forum much soI have totally missed thispost. I am so sorry about the lose of both of yourgrandmothers. I know that death is a natural partof life but it can be so hard. Especially so in your casewhere you are about to have a baby. Take care andknow that my thoughts and prayers are with you in this most stressfultime. Hugs Beckie


----------



## Zee (Sep 2, 2005)

Thinking of you too Honey !!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 3, 2005)

Stephanie, 

I'm soory to hear that...

I will be praying, and thinking of you and your family.

ray:


----------



## bluebird (Sep 6, 2005)

Im sorry to hear about your grandmother.bluebird


----------

